# Do you smell smoke?



## Battou (Jan 28, 2008)

Another SFD training session, This time with City of Bradford Personelle
1.





Click here for larger copy
2.




Click here for larger copy
3.




Click here for larger copy
4.




Click here for larger copy
5.




Click here for larger copy
6.




Click here for larger copy



I am beginning to think we have the only FD with a training facility of this nature locally, I have seen Firemen from Killbuck, Westons Mills and other small VFDs but the City of Bradford....They're a little ways away from home.


----------



## Battou (Jan 30, 2008)

Four pictures have been added


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 31, 2008)

At first I was going to ask if you were sitting in a tree in order to take these photos, but then (by the last) I see there actually is a hill on which you were standing.

Nice ones.
You are lucky to get the chance to see so many fire fighters train in the area! Makes for some good action photos (and yes, quite PJ style).


----------



## Battou (Jan 31, 2008)

Links to bigger copies of first three have been added



LaFoto said:


> At first I was going to ask if you were sitting in a tree in order to take these photos, but then (by the last) I see there actually is a hill on which you were standing.
> 
> Nice ones.
> You are lucky to get the chance to see so many fire fighters train in the area! Makes for some good action photos (and yes, quite PJ style).



All of the shots where taken from the elevated rails that run threw the neighborhood, the first four with my Sakar 135mm 2.8 and the last two with the kit Canon 50mm 1.4 so yeah I was at a higher view point for them.

Yeah, this facility is within a hundred yards from my house, I can get these shots with some frequency. I know when they are doing anything because I can see the grounds from my kitchen (not to mention smell what ever they are burning when they do). In fact I am actually getting used to seeing them out there, so much so that I did not even realize that the other group of firemen where from Bradford (PA) untill I was scanning them this afternoon. I had originally just assumed they where one of the local Volenteer Fire Departments I see so often.


----------



## Battou (Feb 3, 2008)

Links to fulsized images for the last three have been added



Battou said:


> Yeah, this facility is within a hundred yards from my house, I can get these shots with some frequency. I know when they are doing anything because I can see the grounds from my kitchen (not to mention smell what ever they are burning when they do). In fact I am actually getting used to seeing them out there, so much so that I did not even realize that the other group of firemen where from Bradford (PA) untill I was scanning them this afternoon. I had originally just assumed they where one of the local Volenteer Fire Departments I see so often.



I'll toss in a shot from my kitchen window
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/Photos/100_2947.jpg
and a couple from earlier this year
http://www.photo-lucidity.com/pic-538.html

http://www.photo-lucidity.com/pic-612.html


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah we have a training facility on the way to my MIL's house. We have firefighters from all over the state and even some neighborings states. 
Nice shots though.. Almost papperatzi style.. lol Just much better quality.


----------



## Battou (Feb 3, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Yeah we have a training facility on the way to my MIL's house. We have firefighters from all over the state and even some neighborings states.
> Nice shots though.. Almost papperatzi style.. lol Just much better quality.



Yeah, given my proximity to the place I kind took it for granted. I figured most cities had facilities like this and catered to the smaller surrounding townships VFDs, but when I realized that the second group of firefighters on this occation where from Bradford PA. (city even larger than we are in a neighboring state) I am realizing it's not as granted as I had thought.

I'm going to have to keep a better eye on them, see who all are training here.


----------

